# sugar gliders or short tailed Opossums



## hellfireie (Aug 31, 2007)

hi guys , 
i have two offers on the table and only room for one of them at home . im not sure which to go for , anyone have expericance which the two above???


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

*sugar gliders*

hi i can inly offer sugar glider advice as my sister has two females. recently bought!

they are very fast active nocturnal animals, pretty much non-handleable as they like to be up high and constantly on the move when let out their cage, (
if your lucky they jump on your head from time to time, 

not too sure about the oppossums tho, maybe someone else has info but if i were you id get a snake! LOL

good luck


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Never met an STO, but gliders are wonderful. There is nothing sweeter than a bonded glider. Yes, it takes a lot of time and learning (their diet is quite difficult to get right and needs a bit of mixing) on your part, but they are more than worth it. One of my first gliders went with me jut about everywhere and was super bonded. Also, gliders need company of their own kind... Even a bonded (or a hand reared glider) needs time with other gliders and a lone glider will eventually start to self mutilate. Sugar Lumps - Index that is a wonderful site (and there is also an STO keeper on there) for glider info.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

STOs are solitary, and fantastic pets! They love cuddling up under your jumper and falling asleep for hours... (I love mine, can you tell?!)
Here's a fantastic site!
Know Your STO


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Have never had STO but have kept sugar gliders in the past and would never keep them again!
Don't be fooled by people telling you the do not smell, let me tell you they do! lol.
Also the noise they make at night as they are nocturnal is very loud and not nice when you are trying to sleep.

John


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gliders should have a slight musky sweet smell, but intact males are a bit whiffier than females or neutered males. Also, a glider who's on a poor diet will smell a LOT worse. And I enjoy their noises... I can quite happily wake up in the night to glider barking.


----------

